# What would you like to see in New Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I would like to see an end to child labour, to children sold into slavery to rich Egyptians/Arabs...

What ONE thing would you like to see?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Mandatory birth certificates for every child.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I would like to see an end to child labour, to children sold into slavery to rich Egyptians/Arabs...
> 
> What ONE thing would you like to see?


All of those plus clean streets, pavements to walk on mosques loudspeakers turned down and all giving the call to prayers at the same time and tone.The shanty towns given an uplift and utilities and therefore a better life for the poor.
Better wages and pensions for the Egyptians who work in public and private sectors.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Mandatory birth certificates for every child.



Now there is a coincidence someone asked me last night when her birthday is.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now there is a coincidence someone asked me last night when her birthday is.


Sorry, Maiden. I didn't mean to upset anyone, but this one issue really gets me in my gut.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Sorry, Maiden. I didn't mean to upset anyone, but this one issue really gets me in my gut.




No you haven't upset me.. I was well aware about the lack of birth certificates but to be honest I never really gave it much thought. Do you know that you can alter birth certificates up until the child is one year old?

Maiden


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No you haven't upset me.. I was well aware about the lack of birth certificates but to be honest I never really gave it much thought. Do you know that you can alter birth certificates up until the child is one year old?
> 
> Maiden


No, I didn't know that. What could possibly be altered? Time of birth? Date of birth? Place of birth? Surely not the father's name as he's the one who obtains the document - if that's what he chooses to do.

I saw a program once. The issue was fathers who obtained certificates for their son(s) but not their daughter(s), and steady giving silly excuses for it.

And I do understand that a lack of money and/or illiteracy can be a barrier, however it should be a function of the government and compulsory instead of leaving it up to fathers to do at their will.

Children without birth certificates aren't technically/legally real people.

Oh! It makes me so mad!


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

I would like to see a full rubbish collection and disposal system set up, including training for adults and youngsters on where to put their rubbish. Whenever I take visitors from the UK to Sakarra from Dreamland(6th of O) the canals are full of rubbish dumped by locals and others.
I feel sure that tourists must also go away with a bad impression, maybe never to return again.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*tourist poll*



gw4khq said:


> I would like to see a full rubbish collection and disposal system set up.....I feel sure that tourists must also go away with a bad impression, maybe never to return again.


Correct... Many tourists never return having seen the squalor, developed food-poisening, some have contracted malaria. What is more devastating to our industry is that those who portray their experiences often outway the good advertising.

To many, this is a one-off visit. Shame really as Egypt has a great deal to offer.
I would like the new authorities to address this industry with a more honest and professional attitude, rather than looking at it as a *"cash-cow". *


Eco-Mariner


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now there is a coincidence someone asked me last night when her birthday is.


Date of birth is on the ID card.....but birthdays don't seem to be something that a lot of Egyptians seem to celebrate once they are past childhood.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I would like to see an end to child labour, to children sold into slavery to rich Egyptians/Arabs...
> 
> What ONE thing would you like to see?


A proper education system for all, not based on your ability to pay and not controlled by the state propaganda machine. This is the only thing that will give Egypt any hope in the coming years.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Loathe as I am to quote Clinton "It's the economy, stupid":

So, a purge on corruption and bureaucratic obstruction of enterprise. If that's successful, the resulting prosperity will then start to generate funding for the worthy social improvements being listed here.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

1. The problem of street animals to be treated in a humane manner (don't want to get into a debate as to how) thereafter a reduced fee or free mobile neuter clinic for pets, those who mistreat animals to be educated and thereafter dealt by the police.

2. A democratic government that can keep peace with Israel and work for the best interest of all Egyptian's and foreigners, focus on bread not banning bikini's

3. Peace between Copts, Muslims and equal rights for homosexuals

4. Copts to be allowed to divorce 

5. Bedoins to be recognised as endemic people of the Sinai and given opportunities 

6. All foreign governments to send back Mubaruk's money and have it create a safer place for everyone where there is access to food, education and health care, safe drinking water for the most deprived

7. Less red tape and stamping 

8. Development of areas (or creating new areas) for residents of the "City of the Dead" to give those people the choice for them to lead a life they wish to lead

9. Focus on support for disabled people, the elderly or those who have other challenges

10. Increased conservation of areas of historic interest and the coral reefs of the Red Sea

11. Faster cheaper internet for all :eyebrows:

Face it, there will be no smooth transition to the above any time soon 

I sound like the damn UK Government must be the heat affecting my brain


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> No, I didn't know that. What could possibly be altered? Time of birth? Date of birth? Place of birth? Surely not the father's name as he's the one who obtains the document - if that's what he chooses to do.
> 
> I saw a program once. The issue was fathers who obtained certificates for their son(s) but not their daughter(s), and steady giving silly excuses for it.
> 
> ...


Registration levels in Egypt have varied from total coverage in urban areas to around 93 per cent in slums, rural and remote Bedouin areas.

Money and iilliteracy should not be any reason as they have a two week free period and if illiterate there is always someone willing to give help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> No, I didn't know that. What could possibly be altered? Time of birth? Date of birth? Place of birth? Surely not the father's name as he's the one who obtains the document - if that's what he chooses to do.
> 
> I saw a program once. The issue was fathers who obtained certificates for their son(s) but not their daughter(s), and steady giving silly excuses for it.
> 
> ...




Not sure other than name change what can be done.. I only know because a friend of mine changed his daughters name 11 months after she was first registered..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I did ask for ONE so that everyone could have a change..


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

My first choice has already been stated (education) so I guess I will go with a complete overhaul of the medical profession, to include accountability for the horrendous acts of negligence that go on in this country on a daily basis.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Registration levels in Egypt have varied from total coverage in urban areas to around 93 per cent in slums, rural and remote Bedouin areas.
> 
> Money and iilliteracy should not be any reason as they have a two week free period and if illiterate there is always someone willing to give help.


Here's the video:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Watched the video.

Of course the simple way around this problem will never be law here as it will be seen to make women equal to men.. allow the women to register the baby.

I will try and keep a link to this as the lawyer at the end saying

Women always loose out in Orfi marriages 
will be a good link to show when people come in here asking about orfi.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Watched the video.
> 
> Of course the simple way around this problem will never be law here as it will be seen to make women equal to men.. allow the women to register the baby.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I agree with you Maiden. If all births were registered, there would be *gasp* illegitimate children in Egypt, which would out the fact that people do indeed have illicit sexual relationships outside of marriage (including orfi marriages), which would, in turn, embarrass Egypt and Egyptians.

Can't have facts obscuring the mirage. Instead, just leave children to pay for the misdeeds of their parents, particularly their fathers.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Here's the video:
> 
> Invisible Children - Egypt - YouTube


I stopped watching the video when the name of Ahmad al Fishawi was mentioned.
This guy must have a four lever arch file of orfi marriages in his archive.
Why am I not surprised this girl has been dumped to her own destiny after she got pregnant.....


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

Change:

Good quality and affordable education for everyone

Recycling/garbage collection!! My husband and I always talk about starting up a recycling or garbage collection business - we could probably make a killing.

Red tape/bureaucracy/corruption

Aide/ social programs for the poor

But I love and hope doesn't change:

Hearing the call to prayer at every prayer

The hospitality/warmth of the people

Bargaining


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mmm - apart from all the obvious National solutions - a personal one for me would be for:-
traffic to use the correct side of the road


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanason said:


> mmm - apart from all the obvious National solutions - a personal one for me would be for:-
> traffic to use the correct side of the road


And how about, price tags that correspond to the appropriate products in supermarkets, getting your correct change, receiving more than 2 hours notice of another public holiday (especially regarding the football), oh and not telling barefaced lies....well we can all dream


irisheyesoncairo


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> , receiving more than 2 hours notice of another public holiday (especially regarding the football), oh and not telling barefaced lies....well we can all dream
> 
> 
> irisheyesoncairo


Is there a new national public holiday?
I think I missed this one if there was one.


----------

